# I've gone and done it, I'm "that" person



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I posted a couple of months ago about a family of pigeons who had been living around my lightwell (had babies under my fire escape last year) then the management put mesh over their entry point to the skylight (the roof), two were trapped, and I got them out.

Poor babies were confused, they had lost their home!

So, I went to the pet store and bought a big bag of pigeon feed and I put it out every day - scatter it on the carport roof, and also in the driveway where some of them hang out on the other side of the building.

I've been feeding croissant crumbs to the pigeons at the cafe where I go every day (I sit outside because I always bring my dog)...and one little guy is just so darned UGLY (and not in a cute way). He's got scruffy feathers, and a sort of wound/scar on the back of his neck, and a nasty looking crusty beak, and a deformed right foot (just a stump, really) and some of his left foot is missing as well. But he's plump, and he gets around all right on his feet. And he's bold - he walks into the cafe when it's not busy, in the evening, and gets crumbs. If you walk him out, he just goes back in!

Anyway I named him Stumpy. But because there's another pigeon in his group who is missing a left foot, my guy is "Stumpy Right" and the other pigeon is "Stumpy Left."

I have been bringing bird seed to the cafe, and a little more than half of the time, "my" Stumpy is hanging around outside the cafe.

I call to him and scatter some seed, and he eats it. He's taken seed out of my hand twice now, but I couldn't say for sure that he absolutely recognizes me.

I worry when he's not there, too!

But word is out among the pigeons, and today when I scattered food, five more showed up. Usually it's only Stumpy.

So I've decided I'm only going to feed when he's there, and I'll put the feed close to me and make sure only he gets it.

Reason being, I really don't want to create a problem with customers complaining that I'm attracting pigeons, or having people calling the Board of Health. So I don't want to attract other pigeons to the cafe. Stumpy was already there when I started going there, so I figure one pigeon can fly under radar.

So, now in addition to cats, and my dog, I'm a pigeon lady. Oy.

(Two women saw me feeding Stumpy out of my hand the other day and said in a loud voice "That's ILLEGAL." I ignored them. But if anybody else says anything I'm just going to say "Well, didn't I just see you jaywalk across the street? That's illegal too!"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the club. Happy to have you here. You are in good company.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Pigeon Lady! Good on you! You are quite right in being careful not to cause problems that will get you and your pigeon friends in trouble, but bless you for caring about them!

Terry


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

is it illegal to feed pigeons thats dumb, fair enough if they actually posed a harm to the environment or people but we all know thats a joke. 

good work at least he will be a bit better off with you looking out for him.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for your kindness to these pigeons. I think you're smart to keep Stumpy under the radar because there are mean spirited people "out there".


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

As to your question - does he recognize you? The answer is yes. There have been some studies on both pigeons and gulls and there is no doubt whatsoever that they can recognize individual humans even if they are in different clothes on different days.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

bluecheck said:


> As to your question - does he recognize you? The answer is yes. There have been some studies on both pigeons and gulls and there is no doubt whatsoever that they can recognize individual humans even if they are in different clothes on different days.



Pigeons and gulls aren't the ONLY ones who recognize individual humans...Grackles do a magnificent job...especially with ME!! Of course I rescue their babies to put on my balcony to be safe from cats.

I don't suppose the fact that I have red hair with a white streak has anything to do with it!! 

Shi


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

i think there are quite a few species that can recognise individual humans. we rescued 2 baby scaly brested lorikeets about 5 years ago and they are both inlove with my sister they only have to hear her voice and they start screeming like theres no tomorrow yet i am the one that feeds them, and if i get to close i loose a part of my finger.


----------

